# A very cheap set up



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

Just started getting in to coffee really, so purchased just a cheap set up, costing a total of £150 (inc. machine and grinder) to help me transition from my tassimo machine.

I plan to go for a Gaggia Classic next month with one of those MC2 grinders.

Makes a really good coffee though for a total of £150.









The disposable cups fit perfectly in my car's cup holder hence the numbers hehe.

Thanks!

- John.


----------



## BigBen (Feb 24, 2013)

No one has a £1m pounds to spend so we all have to start somewhere!!







Congratulations on taking those first steps!! They're normally the hardest followed by a decent coffee bean.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jryans10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just started getting in to coffee really, so purchased just a cheap set up, costing a total of £150 (inc. machine and grinder) to help me transition from my tassimo machine.
> 
> ...


Gaggia Classic is an excellent way to get into good espresso but you will also need a decent grinder. In order to save yourself some money, take a moment to step back and ask yourself how seriously do you intend getting into coffee. You will gain a huge amount of knowledge from reading the various threads on this forum. Learn about the various types of machines - single boilers, HX exchange machines, double boilers etc, etc. Don't be afraid to ask questions. Forum members are a friendly and helpful bunch and will help. Worst thing you can do is not think ahead when upgrading - it can be costly not too mention frustrating. Better to hang back than buy in haste and regret your purchase down the line. There are also many great second hand deals out there - on machines and grinders. Again, members on the forum are always posting about potential good deals on Ebay, Gumtree etc. Do your homework, prior to upgrading and seriously consider second hand deals - members will give you advice and guidance if you're not sure. This way, you can make your dosh go further and more future proof upgrade-wise.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Old picture - he upgraded shortly after that already!


----------

